# Sao Pablo, Brasil (Largest city in America!)



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

I really would like see the projects of this city after all Brazil is one of the few largest countries in the world still growing these days...


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

gabdem said:


> I really would like see the projects of this city after all Brazil is one of the few largest countries in the world still growing these days...


It is? As of now, Australia is the country with the strongest economy, but that doesn't mean we aren't being affected by this. I really don't think any country is "growing" economically right now.


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

Brisbaner21 said:


> It is? As of now, Australia is the country with the strongest economy, but that doesn't mean we aren't being affected by this. I really don't think any country is "growing" economically right now.


There still many countries growing right now... Brazil is expected to grow 5,4% in 2008.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice thread thnx,, i like Sao Paolo,

I had a costumer on my workplace, and he sad, you get a lot of Turkish people in Sao Paolo to, is it treu? or was it Rio?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Brisbaner21 said:


> It is? As of now, Australia is the country with the strongest economy, but that doesn't mean we aren't being affected by this. I really don't think any country is "growing" economically right now.


:nono::nono: I think you are not in touch with Brazilian economy buddy...sorry The expected growing index to Brazil next year is, at least, 2.5%. You might see Brazilian shopping centers this end of 2008...God! It's awful! We are asking here: Where is this crisis?...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MakaWella said:


> Nice thread thnx,, i like Sao Paolo,
> 
> I had a costumer on my workplace, and he sad, you get a lot of Turkish people in Sao Paolo to, is it treu? or was it Rio?


São Paulo. Man, São Paulo is a patchwork! People from all over the world! The biggest colonies are Italians, Japanese, Sirian-Libanese, Jewish, Turkish, Portuguese, Spanish. It is ou most "international city"


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> São Paulo. Man, São Paulo is a patchwork! People from all over the world! The biggest colonies are Italians, Japanese, Sirian-Libanese, Jewish, Turkish, Portuguese, Spanish. It is ou most "international city"


Yeah i like Sao Paolo i want and hope to visit it one day realy,
But the most international city is Amsterdam with people from 181 different country's(2007), maybe at the moment more.


----------



## Tom... (Jul 11, 2008)

São Paulo is maybe the most muticultural city in America.... many nations and many kinds of culture are living there!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MakaWella said:


> Yeah i like Sao Paolo i want and hope to visit it one day realy,
> But the most international city is Amsterdam with people from 181 different country's(2007), maybe at the moment more.


:lol::lol::lol:

...I mean in Brazil Maka...I think that in a World Level São Paulo is an international city, no doubt, but not like New York, or Amsterdan, or London, for instancekay:


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Didnt know we had turkish colonisation in SP. I know there are lots of greeks here, some 50,000. 

Anyway, here is the immigration table

6 million Italians (including descendants) *the most italian city outside Italy 
3 million Portuguese (including descendants) 
3 million Africans (including descendants) 
1 million Arabs (including descendants) 
400,000 Germans (including descendants) 
326,000 Japanese (including descendants) 
120,000 Chinese (including descendants) 
60,000 Jews (including descendants) 
60,000 Bolivians (only the immigrants) 
50,000 Greeks (including descendants) 
50,000 Koreans (including descendants)

We've been having arabian settlers since colonial and empire times. They were known by population as "Turks". That happened because by the time they arrived (mainly from Lebanon and Syria), these regions belonged to the then Turkish-Ottoman Empire, so until the present day, people usually make this misunderstanding, calling arabians wrongly of turks. And of course arabians don't like it, If you want to offend an arabian, call him a turk. They hate it.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm continuing to be impressedwith ths thread. Sao Paulo really is a well designed city, and I love the way its constructed.


----------



## VHValle (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ it´s São Paulo


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Essa lista tá errada, tem mais de 300 mil bolivianos aqui em SP e bem mais coreanos do que 50 mil. 

Já mudei essa porcaria lá na Wiki, mas eles sempre voltam com essa...aff..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

For the foreigners who don't know somethings about the importance of the states in our national life read this:

Here we have a popular proverb wich says> Paulistas (people wich born in the State of São Paulo) work, Cariocas (people from Rio) rest and Mineiros (people from the state of Minas Gerais) make politics! Some may desagree and, many others (many others indeed!!) agree! In fact São Paulo is a city for wich, almost every Brazilian have respect.Respect for its History, for its hard work, for its size, for its economic impact not only in Brazil, but in the world as well. I think that I'm not wrong ( forgive me Rio) when I say that São Paulo is Brazil's favorite city!


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimura said:


> Essa lista tá errada, tem mais de 300 mil bolivianos aqui em SP e bem mais coreanos do que 50 mil.
> 
> Já mudei essa porcaria lá na Wiki, mas eles sempre voltam com essa...aff..


Deve ter alguém mudando de propósito. hno: Também acho que deve ter mais de 300 mil. E de minha parte, que sejam muito bem vindos. Uma pena que sejam explorados no mercado de trabalho e sofram preconceitos. Precisamos de mais povos irmãos na nossa cidade, não só imigrante europeu ou asiático. São Paulo está de braços abertos para receber a todos que aqui quiserem construir suas vidas e contribuir à prosperidade do país.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

VHValle said:


> ^^ it´s São Paulo


Haha, thanks, I had a moment of stupidity there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

speed_demon said:


> Didnt know we had turkish colonisation in SP. I know there are lots of greeks here, some 50,000.


50000 greeks? WOW!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Certainly has a lot more, these data are very outdated!


----------



## vitinhooo (May 1, 2007)

AMAZING photos!!!


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> For the foreigners who don't know somethings about the importance of the states in our national life read this:
> 
> In fact São Paulo is a city for wich, almost every Brazilian have respect.Respect for its History, for its hard work, for its size, for its economic impact not only in Brazil, but in the world as well.


You touched on a subject particularly interesting to be discussed. Historically São Paulo is not only respected, but feared. There's a saying like this "Com paulista não se brinca" ("With a paulista you dont play"). This fame backs to the Bandeirantes. Usually people who don't follow the History of Sao Paulo State, cannot understand why Bandeirantes were so important for us. Basically they built the ethnical basis of the state, just like the "Gaúchos" in the South, Bandeirantes were the representation of what a regular paulista was in the 16th, 17th and 18th centuries, a mix of guaraní indian with european, engaged in a wild mission at extremely hostile areas (indian hunting for slavery). Although, to the rest of the Country and even for us, when analyzing the History, Bandeirantes were real brutal bandits, they were the first Paulistas, they defined the regular paulista behavior, culture and spectrum. So, the fame of a paulista in Brasil is of a tough man/woman, fit for adventures and obstacles - what perhaps gave the spectrum of arrogant people.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Duskien said:


> Might not be as beautiful as many others.
> 
> But certainly it's got an unique charm, a blend of visuals that can only be seen there.
> 
> Personally, my favorite city. It is simply magical to be in São Paulo, the city the way I appreciate.. gray, dense, loud..


São Paulo' slogan is "Town of Drizzle" , it's a gray city and sometimes show to be a sad city... so huge, dense and gray.hno:
But Sampa is more than it, see some threads about the neighborhoods and districts, I guess a friend posted one about Moema (a são paulo's neighborhood) in this international forum.


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Huge city but needs more parks!!!!


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice thread. I spent some time in Sao Paulo and I really enjoyed it. it´s got a really cool vibe and it´s a very culturally diverse city. I can´t wait to get back down there sometime in the near future.

By the way, I really enjoy Brazilian culture...it´s music, it´s food, it´s lifestyle. Brazil is great country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another nice photo of Sao Paulo posted by LFellipe


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread shows why I feel so glad to live just 50 minutes from São Paulo, so close from this amazing city. Love it. :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

nanizinha said:


> people!! basta!! stop!!! i was born in sao paulo, i know very well each piece of sao paulo, and i travel a lot around the world.. one thing I learned to see.. in all countries that i know, i see poor people, homeless, "favelas" the people like to call this... i see poor in Toquio, Roma, Madri, NY, London, Paris, Buenos Aires, Santiago, Mexico !! Mexico!! ... buttt.. the people "first world" hide their poverty... is simply the truth!!
> 
> I traveled to Cidade do Mexico and i see much much muchh poor people, In Mexico City are much "favelas" , and air pollution is much serious.... in 10 days i've been in mexico city, I was robbed twice.... i live in sao paulo and i never was assaulted...or robbed.. i love sao paulo, i love walk in your streets, avenues..and competent people are in charge of sao paulo..
> 
> ...


Great words, Nanny
People dont know that, some paulistan slums are 90% populated for people from brazilian northeast, who goes to Sao Paulo to get a new life, but, when them arrives here, see that are not ready or studied and with no work experience and therefore will make slum... unable to return to their homeland.
All Brazil know that! already created a lot of TV shows where the people of slum go back to their land!
In São Paulo, slums are surrounded of rich neighborhoods; unlike Rio, that rich neighborhoods are surrounded of "favelas".

*sorry for my bad english

Here is a pic of Paraisópolis' slum, onde of 3 big slums in São Paulo









The same place:


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

^^
yes.... all brazil know about what propaganda of sao paulo makes
and this pics from paraisopolis are so sad... morumbi, whre's the estaiada bridge is a very rich district but with a slum so near

i guess the brazilian leadresrs take some action, because WORLD CUP will have many matches in Sao Paulo and the social inequality needs to improve, take these people back to their land!

PS: THE 2nd PAGE IS BETTER THAN 1st. HAHAHAHAH


----------

